# Europe Reviews, January 2009



## Keitht (Jan 29, 2009)

Macdonald Vilacana Resort, Spain


----------



## Keitht (Jan 29, 2009)

Mondi-Holiday Bellevue, Austria

Review by Nancy Gibson


----------



## Keitht (Jan 29, 2009)

Borgo di Vagli, Italy

Review by Jeff & Mindy Katz


----------



## Keitht (Jan 31, 2009)

MONDI-HOLIDAY Bellevue, Austria

Review by Frank Vestal


----------



## rosebud5 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Europe Reviews*

I curious about the reviews. It doesn't appear that any of these folks who provided reviews are TS owners there. Did they exchange or just rent? Did they find these places from the TUG site. I'm curious because I want to go back to Spain soon and I would like to stay at a resort, not necessarily purchase a TS. Since I am not a TS owner yet (I'm a newbee), I'm just trying figure out how people find these places,


----------

